# When is a bunny considered an adult?



## queenadreena (Apr 17, 2007)

I was just wondering when a rabbit is fullyclassed as an adult? I still refer to mine as babies, eventhough they're one year now


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Apr 17, 2007)

It depends on the breed of rabbit.Large rabbits do not become an adult until about 8 months to ayear.Smaller rabbits mature at about 6 months.

sharon


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 17, 2007)

Starlight gave you a good answer. 

Mine answer? My animals will always be babies to me.


----------

